# Nethersturm Horde



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2010)

Nachdem ich viele sehr nette Zuschriften von geeigenten Gilden bekommen habe, die leider nicht auf meinem Server sind, habe ich mich nun entschlossen, selber eine Gilde zu gründen da ich gerne auf meinen Server bleiben möchte.
Sollte jemand auf Nethersturm/Horde zu Hause sein und sich mit dem unten stehenden identifizieren können, pls eine PM an mich 

- Casual Gilde ohne Raidambition (Fremdraiden ist selbstverständlich jederzeit erlaubt!!)
- Alter: je älter destso besser aber 30 + sollte es schon sein
- Gemeinsame Aktionen gerne, aber für niemanden ein Muss
- freundlicher Umgangston
- Kein Gildenwachstum um seiner selbst Willen 
- RL oder die eigene Lust was man grade machen möchte haben immer Priorität

Wichtig ist halt, das man aus Spaß spielt und nicht aus dem Gefühl einer Verpflichtung heraus!

Ach ja, wir haben Damokles, the one and only 


Gruß Ohr


Änderung vom 25.10.2010


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. September 2010)

mein erster Push (up)


----------



## Arasouane (23. September 2010)

Wenn Du eine gefunden hast, sag mir bitte Bescheid. Dann bewerbe ich mich auch dort und transe.

Deine Gildenbeschreibung trifft zu 99% meine Interessen und Erfahrung. Nur bin ich nicht so eine alter Sack...30+halt^^

Lg Ara


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine gefunden hast, sag mir bitte Bescheid. Dann bewerbe ich mich auch dort und transe.
> 
> Deine Gildenbeschreibung trifft zu 99% meine Interessen und Erfahrung. Nur bin ich nicht so eine alter Sack...30+halt^^
> 
> Lg Ara



Naja wenn sich noch mehrere mit ähnlichen Interessen finden (so 10 aufwärts spräche ja auch nix gegen eine Gildenneugründung)
einfach mich an PMen


----------



## Styr74 (26. September 2010)

Hallo Ihr zwei, guckt doch mal in unseren Thread hier, ist zwar auf Nera'thor aber vllt. ist es ja etwas für euch.
Wir sind auch 30 + und vllt. würde das passen ;-) Wenn wir jeh raiden sollten, dann wird das sicher kein Zwang für irgendjemanden.
Wenn Ihr mehr erfahren möchtet schreibt mir doch ne PN. 


http://www.buffed.de...-sucht-casuals/


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. September 2010)

Danke für das interessante Angebot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammen mit einer sehr lieben PM sind das jetzt 2 Gilden die ganz prima klingen aber eben nicht auf Nethersturm sind.

Ich will ja nicht völlig ausschliessen zu transen aber zwecks Kohle (immerhin wären da minimium 3 Chars zu transen) und einiger netter Leute in der FL wäre das nicht meine favorisierte Lösung.

Gibt es denn so gar nix in der Richtung auf Nethersturm? *flenn*


----------



## Marctoad (27. September 2010)

Warum gründest du keine eigene Gilde^^?


----------



## SueySite (1. Oktober 2010)

Marctoad schrieb:


> Warum gründest du keine eigene Gilde^^?



Weil das kein Zuckerschlecken ist. Zum Einen wäre es hübsch schon zum Start Neun Leute zu kennen die mit einem spielen wollen, zum Anderen ist´s ja mit der Gründung alleine nicht getan.
Wir sind selber ne Ü30 Gilde allerdings auf dem Mithrilorden (Horde). Falls sich da jemand angesprochen fühlt -> PM an mich.


----------



## Damokles (6. Oktober 2010)

Falls diese Gilde *NICHTS* mit der ehemaligen Gildenleitung und deren Speichel leckenden Belegschaft zu tun hat,
würde ich gerne wieder mit dabei sein. Ich vermisse unsere sexistischen gequirlten-Kinderkackechats.
Sollte allerdings kein Interesse bestehen, ignorier diesen Einwurf einfach.


----------



## Hank Smith (14. Oktober 2010)

Falsche Fraktion und falscher Server, sonst passt es. Schade.


----------



## Raindog (15. Oktober 2010)

Hm...

Nethersturm? *murmel murmel*

Nein Sir, tut mir leid. Keine Twinks, geschweige denn eine Gilde vorhanden.
Ich weiß ja, dass der Sammler nicht gern raiden mag. Aber was machst du dann? PvP? 
Alle Berufe auf Maximum bringen, verlernen und wieder bei Null anfangen?

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


mit Liebe

Dein Dog - russischer T80u


----------



## Gerhardus4 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also, ich suche eine Gilde die es vermutlich gar nicht gibt.
> Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
> 
> Deswegen hier mal meine unbescheidenen Kriterien:
> ...




Hi. Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen und mir geht es so ähnlich. Ich bin zwar etwas älter als du da ich 3 erwachsene Söhne in deinen Alter habe. Habe vor !8 monaten mit WoW spielen aufgehört und spiele erst seit 1 Monat wieder. und habe fast alles verlernt odewr vergessen. ich war vorher bei der Gilde Call of Nigth wo auch geraidet worden ist, dann haben die meisten die gilde verlassen und dass war auch der grund aufzuhören. Jetzt sind die meisten die ich kenne nicht mehron oder haben aufgehört. habe eine 80 TK eionen Jäger mit 65 und noch kleinere Char zwischen 20 und 40. Ich bin täglich on da ich nicht mehr berufstätig bin. Daherwil ich dich fragen ob du schon eine passende gilde gefunden hast wo ich vielleicht mitmachen kann.

Bis bald Gerhard


----------



## Damokles (20. Oktober 2010)

So wie ich das bisher verstehe, sind wir schon zu fünft. 
Warum bleiben wir nicht einfach in der "alten" Gilde und schmeißen den Müll raus der später dazukam?
Denn 1. gefällt mir der Name und 2. warst Du doch wohl zuerst da!

Ich werde übrigens komplett neu starten. Ich zieh mir einen Schamanen/Heiler hoch.
Ich will unbedingt den Goblin spielen. Davon träum ich schon seid es WoW gibt!
Tanken will ich nicht und für DD bin ich zu doof.

Wenns denn eine neu gegründete Gilde werden muss, sollten wir uns Quasselstrippen oder Müllquatscher nennen. 
Denn ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ja vllt macht es wirklich Sinn, selber eine Gilde zu gründen.
Warum auch nicht.
Wenns nix wird kann ich mir ja immer noch was anderes überlegen


Ok dann mal los:

Wer hat Lust auf Nethersturm Mitglied einer neugegründeten Hordengilde zu sein, unter den im Eröffnungspost geannten Bedingungen?
(Ich fasse nochmal zusammen

- Casual Gilde ohne Raidambition (Fremdraiden ist selbstverständlich jederzeit erlaubt!!)
- Alter: je älter destso besser
- Gemeinsame Aktionen gerne, aber für niemanden ein Muss
- freundlicher Umgangston
- Kein Gildenwachstum um seiner selbst Willen 
- RL oder die eigene Lust was man grade machen möchte haben immer Priorität


Mögliche Gildennamen: (Ergänzungen gerne gesehen)

Labertaschen / Quasselstrippen
Casuals on fire 
Altersheim der Horde
Wein Wipe und Gesang / Vielweiperei 
(...) ist nich AFK sondern alt
Schneller gehts nicht
RollatorNinjas
Der kleine Horrorladen


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass der Sammler nicht gern raiden mag. Aber was machst du dann? PvP?
> Alle Berufe auf Maximum bringen, verlernen und wieder bei Null anfangen?



schade, du wärst sicher eine Bereicherung 

Ich bringe meine 4 Mainchars auf den MAX-Level und versuche sie sogut auszrüsten wie es in den 5er Heros und über das AH möglich ist.
Ich mache gerne die Jaresevents (zumindest solange, wie sie noch halbwegs neu waren) und farme ziemlich gern (sehr entspannend)
Ab und an ist auch mal Unsinn angesagt wie ne Renntierparade im Sommer oder sowas.
Ausserdem sammel ich mit meinem Schami Gag-Items die was machen. (die kleine Kanone aus Strath, den Wappenrock den es kurz vor BC gab der zeigt wie stark man ist, die tanzende Kohlenpfanne sowas halt.)
In der Regel ist dann auch schon das neue Add-On da bis ich soweit bin.
Und wenn nicht wie grade zur Zeit, dann zock ich halt was anderes nebenbei.

Immer nach dem Grundsatz....Oooommmmm


----------



## Gerhardus4 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja es würde mir gefallen nur bleibe ich bei Don Murogh da ich dort sehr viele charh habe

Sorry tut leid.
Gerhard


----------



## Damokles (22. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mögliche Gildennamen: (Ergänzungen gerne gesehen)
> 
> Labertaschen / Quasselstrippen
> Casuals on fire
> ...



Mögliche Gildennamen (Ergänzung):

- Easy wiper (in memorandum Dennis Hopper)
- Youport dot com (weil ich total auf Portallöcher stehe)
- Hoppodertop Hopp (für manche ein Lebensmotto)
- Vielwiperei (alternativ zu Vielweiperei )
- (...) braucht nen Zivi (wir wollen Tatsachen nicht verschweigen)
- Komm auf unsere Kehrseite (Verdammt! Es gibt nur 13 Zeichen für den Gildennamen)


----------



## Hubautz (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es Recht ist , mache ich mir einen kleinen Hordi auf Nethersturm. Altersmäßig passt es auf jeden Fall. Den Rest kann man ja dann sehen.
Wen kann man denn ansprechen? (Falls überhaupt erwünscht...)


----------



## Rainaar (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

dem würde ich mich anschliessen, da ich eh noch einen Char auf einem anderen Server hochziehen wollte. ( dreimal hinternander 1KW gehen können wegen der Verschiebung  )

Ü40, Nichtraider, OPA- PVPler ( d.h. 1KW und BGs )


achja, und "ist nich AFK sondern alt" finde ich triffts ganz gut....


----------



## qqqqq942 (30. Oktober 2010)

@
* Hubautz*

Er hat doch schon geschrieben, wie du ihn erreichen kannst - ingame


----------



## Firun (2. November 2010)

Ja das hört sich alles ganz gut an und sagt mir persönlich sehr zu wenn da nicht der Char -Transfer wäre würde ich mal anklopfen.

Ich hoffe das ihr was tolles auf die Beine stellt


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja das hört sich alles ganz gut an und sagt mir persönlich sehr zu wenn da nicht der Char -Transfer wäre würde ich mal anklopfen.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ihr was tolles auf die Beine stellt



wenn de Lust aufn Twink hast hau rein 

Ich zieh dich auch durch HDW .


----------



## MayoAmok (6. November 2010)

Hier bahnt sich im Verborgenen was Gewaltiges an, wie mir scheint. 

Kann man da so twinkenderweise einsteigen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Hier bahnt sich im Verborgenen was Gewaltiges an, wie mir scheint.
> 
> Kann man da so twinkenderweise einsteigen?



1) hoffe ich dass sich gar nichts gewaltiges sonders etwas angenhehm ruhiges und entspanntes anbahnt. Für was Gewaltiges hätte ich gar keine Nerven.
(Glaub mal nicht, dass sich unsere Gilde im Alltag wesentlich anders gestalten wird, als die meisten anderen)
2) wenn du das was im Eröffnungspost steht für dich als erstebenswert erachtest und der Bahre näher stehst als der Wiege, dann bist du herzlich willkommen


----------



## Arasouane (9. November 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> - (...) braucht nen Zivi (wir wollen Tatsachen nicht verschweigen)





Ok, Sammler, ich werde zwar nicht transen, aber ich hab sowieso vor meinen Warri-Tank zu rerollen. Das mach ich dann in deiner Gilde, wenns genehm ist  Dann habt ihr immer welchen zum 5erHero abgrasen, die mit Cata ja eh wieder knackiger werden sollen, womit raiden gar net sein muss.

Lg Ara


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ok, Sammler, ich werde zwar nicht transen, aber ich hab sowieso vor meinen Warri-Tank zu rerollen. Das mach ich dann in deiner Gilde, wenns genehm ist  Dann habt ihr immer welchen zum 5erHero abgrasen, die mit Cata ja eh wieder knackiger werden sollen, womit raiden gar net sein muss.
> 
> Lg Ara



Sehr erfreut!!


----------



## Arasouane (9. November 2010)

Ich will nicht gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen (obwohl ich das mal gern machen würde, nur um zu sehen, ob man trifft^^), aber was mir immer gefallen hat, war eine Homepage, wo man auch abseits von WoW miteinander quasseln kann. wenn man sich nur 1-2x die Woche ingame sieht ist sowas sehr hilfreich.

Ich hab 0 (in Worten: Null) Ahnung wie man so eine Forum einrichtet . Hab aber gute Programmierkenntnisse und krieg das sicher irgendwei hin - wenn gewünscht. 
Sonst soll uns Firun ein eigenes Sub-Forum hier au buffed geben:"WoW: Titanen" 


Weitere Gildennamenvorschläge:

Inkontinenzia
Brauchen Kontaklinsen und Brille
Drücken niemals Alt und Entfernen
Fordern Braille für WoW
Die demographische Mehrheit
Demenz Dealer

Lg Ara


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich will nicht gleich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen ......




Der erste und der letzte Name haben was!! Demenz Dealer im Besonderen.
(Die anderen haben leider mehr als 24 Buchstaben  ) 

Allerdings ist die Gilde schon gegründet und heisst

... is nicht afk sondern alt. 

Foren gibt es fertige zu mieten.
Aber erst ma gucken wie die Gilde so anläuft, dann wäre das sicher ne gute Idee!


----------



## Mupped (9. November 2010)

hallo ihr lieben,

wir sind eine fungilde im umbruch die nette member zwischen 16 jahre und 55 jahre hat. wir bieten für alle wow freunde etwas! wir haben verschiedenen abteilungen die je nach interesse aufgaben für die gilde und mit der gilde bewältigen! zusammenhalt und respekt sind sehr wichtig wobei der spaß im ts auch nicht zu kurz kommt. erfolgreich raiden können wir auch also wenn ihr lust habt schreibt doch einfach mal jemanden der happy tree friends an und fragt nach einem offi oder der gildenmeisterin ^^


----------



## Damokles (9. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ihr was tolles auf die Beine stellt



Höhö... auf die Beine stellt... höhö.
Wenn, dann aber nur mit Gehhilfe & Stützkorsett.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (14. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir haben Damokles, the one and only


:-o :-ooooo
OMG!!!
[attachment=11514noz_omg2-1.gif]

Damokles ist wieder da  

Warum gibts bei sowas keine große Ankündigung bei buffed? o.O


*hach* und warum bloß Nethersturm ? ;(
Wenn in meinem Leben einiges anders gelaufen wäre
(und mit einiges meine ich die Entscheidung auf welchem Server ich wow spiele xD)
würde ich mich bei euch melden 

Aber ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und alles Gute 
und Damokles.. willkommen zurück, wir haben dich vermisst ^^


----------



## Potpotom (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie läufts denn nun mit eurer Gilde... ist es die erhoffte, gemütliche und altersschwächelnde Runde geworden oder wurdet ihr mit Twinks überschwemmt die sich alle paar Tage mal einloggen?


----------



## Damokles (22. Dezember 2010)

Schon mal vorab, ich finde es total entspannt.
Also überrannt werden wir nicht gerade
aber von absoluten Desinterresse, kann man auch nicht reden.
Wir haben Twinks und alte Hasen und jeder ist, soweit ich das bisher sagen kann, super nett.
Wirklich gespannt, bin ich auf unseren ersten Gildenausflüge in die neuen Instanzen, was wohl noch etwas Zeit 
beansprucht, da wir noch nicht alle den passenden Level erreicht haben. Aber da bin ich zuversichtlich.

Alles kann, nix muß!


P.S.
Ich genieße gerade ingame, die furchtbar albernen Chats mit Öhrchen und nutze das weitlich aus.
Hoffentlich gehen wir (insbesondere ich) den "neuen" nicht allzu sehr auf den Senkel damit.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. Dezember 2010)

..da möchte man auch 30+ sein 
Wünsch euch noch viel Erfolg und ich denke nicht, dass ihr wen mit euren poetischen, höchst intellektuellen Gildenchatgut irgendwem auf den Piesek gehen könnt


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Dezember 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> ..da möchte man auch 30+ sein
> Wünsch euch noch viel Erfolg und ich denke nicht, dass ihr wen mit euren poetischen, höchst intellektuellen Gildenchatgut irgendwem auf den Piesek gehen könnt



Du kennst Damo nicht wenn er in Form ist


----------



## Damokles (29. Dezember 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> ... mit euren poetischen, höchst intellektuellen Gildenchatgut...



Ich fühle mich gerade genötigt, an dieser Stelle, Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.
Unser Gildenchatgut beschränkt sich gerade auf ein Thema, welches sich auch wie ein roter Faden durch die Abende zieht.

_Damokles sagt:"Öhrchen ist doof!"
Ohrensammler sagt:"Damokles ist viel doofer!"
Damokles sagt:"Du Lüger"
Ohrensammler sagt:"Du hast angefangen."
Damokles sagt:"Das sag ich meine Mama!"_
usw...

Naaaa? Merkste was? Intellekt und Poesie sind hier leidlich schwer zu finden!


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wie läufts denn nun mit eurer Gilde... ist es die erhoffte, gemütliche und altersschwächelnde Runde geworden oder wurdet ihr mit Twinks überschwemmt die sich alle paar Tage mal einloggen?



So nun kann ich da auch mal drauf antworten.

Wie haben jetzt einen harten Kern von 8 Personen zwischen 30 und 50 
und dazu einige Gelegenheitstwinks.
Das mit den Twinks ist aber absolut o.k. und steht mit dem Gildenprinzip völlig im Einklang.

Die Atmosphäre ist enstpannt amüsiert, der Umgangston herzlich (außer wenn Damo da ist, der lootet das Niveau wie immer nach untern aus, aber dafür lieben wir ihn  ) 


Wir nehmen weiterhin auf wenn ihr der Bahre näher steht als der Wiege und Hektik, Zwang und Verpflichtungen für euch (im Spiel) rote Tücher sind (vllt. weil ihr davon RL schon genug habt)
Auch Twinks sind immer willkommen.

LG
Ohr


----------



## Technocrat (10. Januar 2011)

Lieber Ohr,

ich halte Deine Kriterien für eine Gilde für überaus sinnvoll und erfolgversprechend. Warum? Weil ich aus Erfahrung weiß, das es klappt! Ich führe nämlich nach exakt eben diesen Kriterien (wirklich bis ins Detail) meine Alli-Gilde <Holy Avengers> auf Turalyon - und das jetzt seit fast 6 Jahren. Inzwischen sind wir sogar die größte Gilde auf dem Server, weil sich durch Mundpropaganda herumgesprochen hat das nur nette Leute drin sind und man nicht durch Dungeons gescheucht wird. Und wenn man in einer solchen Gilde ist, macht WoW wirklich Spaß.

Schade nur, das ihr nich auf unserem Server seid, DAS wäre mal ein Treffen


----------



## Damokles (10. Januar 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> ...Schade nur, das ihr nich auf unserem Server seid, DAS wäre mal ein Treffen ...




Jo cool. Allianz-Gilde und Horde-Gilde treffen auf nem Server...
Horde-Gilde trifft kritisch genau zwischen die Augen! Geilomat.


----------



## Manaori (17. Januar 2011)

Zu schade, dass ich mit meinen knapp neunzehn Lenzen wohl nicht ganz in eure Altersgruppe falle  Sonst hätt ich mir glatt einen Twink auf Nethersturm hochgezogen ;(


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. Januar 2011)

Oh man vom Nethersturm kommen wir, bzw haben wir ein Jahr Zwischenstation gemacht ^^ Hab doch noch so einige Twinks zwischen 20 und 40 ^^ Vlt test ich mal nen Goblin an wenn die Zeit dazu da ist


----------



## Tilbie (22. Januar 2011)

Kann man sich beu euch auch bewerben wenn man "etwas" jünger ist? (15 ^^)


----------



## Damokles (25. Januar 2011)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Oh man vom Nethersturm kommen wir, bzw haben wir ein Jahr Zwischenstation gemacht ^^ Hab doch noch so einige Twinks zwischen 20 und 40 ^^ Vlt test ich mal nen Goblin an wenn die Zeit dazu da ist



Das würde ich nur befürworten und mich tierisch freuen wenns klappt! 
Von mir gibt es ein herzliches Willkomen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Kann man sich beu euch auch bewerben wenn man "etwas" jünger ist? (15 ^^)



Leider nein.

Ich denke Gilden für deinen Alterbereich gibt es bereist ausreichend.
Das 30+ ist schon mit Absicht und Bedacht gewählt.

(Hätten wir Minderjährige in der Gilde dürfte Damo aus Jugenschutzgründen ja kein Wort mehr sagen.....wobei wenn man das wiederum näher überlegt....)

Gruß
Ohr


----------



## Tilbie (2. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> 
> Ich denke Gilden für deinen Alterbereich gibt es bereist ausreichend.
> Das 30+ ist schon mit Absicht und Bedacht gewählt.
> ...



Ok, ma gucken obs woanders was wird.


----------



## Damokles (3. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...Hätten wir Minderjährige in der Gilde dürfte Damo aus Jugenschutzgründen ja kein Wort mehr sagen...



Na gaaaanz toll. Jetzt stehe ich als sexbesessener Lustgreis, der den ganzen Tag nur das eine Thema kennt, da.
Das stimmt doch gar nicht!
Ich schreibe auch gern mal über die Konsistenz, Form und Geschmacksrichtung meines Stuhls, die erfolgreichsten Popeltechniken
und spreche offen über meine Problem mit Schrittpilzen.
Dies sind durchaus Bereiche, in denen auch jüngere Leute kompetent mitreden könnten!
Gerade gestern, haben Lü und ich erörtert, dass Naturjoghurt bei Darmwindproblemen helfen könnte.
Ich hoffe, wir werden das heute noch weiter vertiefen denn mir war nicht ganz klar, ob ich mir den Joghurt auf den Bauch reiben soll
oder warme Joghurtwadenwickel die erste Wahl sind.


----------



## Arasouane (17. Februar 2011)

FICKEN


----------



## rockzilla789 (18. März 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> FICKEN





top ding


----------

